# Bill Johnson and Phil Mahre @ Ski Sundown 1/23



## jarrodski (Jan 6, 2010)

Bill Johnson and Phil Mahre @ Ski Sundown
January 23rd, 2010

Bill Johnson won the1984 gold medal in down hill
Phil Mahre is USA’s greatest ever ski champion


This is a fundraiser for the health care needs for bill after his 2001 racing accident and brain injury

Contact info- Harold Burbank 860.693.2687 haroldburbank@comcast.net 

http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=424

The Sam & Mary Humphrey Memorial Vertical Challenge for THE BILL JOHNSON HEALTH CARE TRUST
01/23/2010 to 01/23/2010
Start Time: 07:00 AM 
End Time: 4:00 PM 
Come to Ski Sundown, January 23, 2010, 7am to 4pm, to join friends and family of 1984 OLYMPIC MEN'S DOWNHILL CHAMPION, BILL JOHNSON and USA's GREATEST EVER SKI CHAMPION, PHIL MAHRE to raise funds for Bill's ongoing health care needs resulting from his 2001 racing accident and brain injury.

The Vertical Challenge pits teams of 4 skiers and snowboarders against the mountain and each other to see who can make the most runs in 6 hours. Entrants are paid by sponsors for each run skied. Funds earned will be placed in Bill's trust fund. Prizes will be awarded for the most team vertical, most individual vertical, and most funds raised for Bill.

Pre-registration materials are available at Ski Sundown or at the event.

Event timeline:
Registration: 7am-8:45am
Challenge times: 9am-3:00pm
Awards: 3:30pm

The event is named to honor the late Sam & Mary Humphrey of Canton, CT who helped lead the Ski Sundown Ski Patrol for 40 years. Their son-in-law, Harold Burbank, a Canton attorney created the event. He once trained with Johnson and currently coaches the Ethel Walker School Ski Team. Burbank has volulnteered legal and other services for Johnson since his 2001 traumatic brain injury.

The event is supported by Ski Sundown, STRIDE Adaptive Program at Ski Sundown, STRIDE, Inc. PROSPORT NW, Residence Inn of Avon, CT, Fatty's Skis and Snowboards, Bob's Discount Furniture, Couture Alpine Technologies, and Attorney Harold Burbank. 
Contact Name: Harold Burbank
Contact Phone: 860-693-2687      Contact Email Address: haroldburbank@comcast.net


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 6, 2010)

Cool idea.  Bombing runs at the institution for 6 hours sounds like a trip.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2010)

AZ needs to put together a team!  I would be happy to join in, but I have to work that day...


----------



## Philpug (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn, I would bring my VO's up for him to sign.


----------



## Greg (Jan 6, 2010)

Would like to go, but it's my daughter's birthday.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd be part of an AZ team


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2010)

This looked like it turned out to be a good event, even if the AZer's apparently didn't step up with a team.   Wish I didn't have to work, looked like fun.  I think I spied the Baxters skiing with Phil Mahre though...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 23, 2010)

i looked but didn't see phil, saw bill in the lodge though. my daughter was impressed that she stood so close to an olympic gold medalist.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i looked but didn't see phil, saw bill in the lodge though. my daughter was impressed that she stood so close to an olympic gold medalist.



I think Phil spent a lot of time out on the hill.  I should have swung through the lodge to check things out, but I never got around to it.


----------

